# Binäre Suche



## amarus (21. Apr 2010)

Hey Community,

ich habe ein kleines Problem...ich soll die Binäresuche in einem Pseudocode darstellen und dabei soll nicht nur die gesuchte zahl sondern auch die position auf der die zahl gefunden wurden mit ausgegeben werden ! Die Binäresuche selbst hab ich auch schon auf Papier gekrizelt, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher wie ich das mit der Position anweden soll :-(


l<-1
r<-n

while l<=r do 
 m<-(l+r)/2

if A[m]=x 
  then return m
      else if x<A[m] 
          then r<-m-1
              else l<-m+1

jetzt dachte ich mir dass ich die Position ja eig. mit einer einfachen A_ Operation auslesen könnte,würde die dann nach dem return m einfügen da es ja sowieso auf diese Verzweigung hinausläuft ?!

Hat vll. einer eine sinnvollere Lösung ?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus !

Mit freundlichen Grüßen_


----------



## SlaterB (22. Apr 2010)

praktisch gesehen würde ich auch den Index zurückgeben und der Aufrufer kann dann im Array nachschauen,

was aber die Aufgabe verlangt oder gar was und wie nun im unbekannten Pseudocode dargestellt werden soll,
ist wohl keine echte Java-Frage, da kann jeder andere auch nur raten


----------

